# Joyce Poncho - Knit



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

My Joyce Poncho is now on sale in Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/joyce-poncho

£3.00 GBP/$5.10 USD

Have a look Please


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your poncho is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I looked, I saw, and I bought your pattern! Thank you.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

CARABELLA said:


> My Joyce Poncho is now on sale in Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/joyce-poncho
> 
> Have a look Please


Why that's beautiful!! You are an amazing KP person! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is stunning, great colour and cablework tooxx


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a lovely poncho!

(please be sure to put the price in your listings and whether it's a knit pattern or a crochet pattern in the title. I added them for you here.)


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you.


StellasKnits said:


> What a lovely poncho!
> 
> (please be sure to put the price in your listings and whether it's a knit pattern or a crochet pattern in the title. I added them for you here.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous smorgasbord of cables! And the high neck is wonderful for keeping out the cold. Lovely!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so glad you have started your new venture,good luck.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. Been looking for a poncho pattern and this might just be the one. Bookmarking it now!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such lovely texture! Wonderful!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very sharp!!


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Delightful poncho, have bought the pattern thank you, will attempt to do it justice, I must say it's a little beyond my ability, but then nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern! It is on my future to do list.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my, that is a gorgeous poncho! Way out of my league. Hopefully, someday I can attempt to do something like that. WOW!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Marvellous.. knew you could do it.. congrats and good luck with sales..xo


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous poncho, beautiful work, and a lovely pattern


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great news, it is beautiful!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

gorgeous cables!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh wow ! That's absolutely gorgeous. Looks really nice and snuggly for a chilly autumn. Many thanks. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Your design is gorgeous!


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I really like this pattern but would like to know if it's charted only or if it includes fully written instructions.


----------

